# Sanremo 2020 il più visto degli ultimi 20 anni: finale al 60%



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il *Festival di Sanremo 2020*, condotto da *Amadeus *con la partecipazione di *Fiorello *e *Tiziano Ferro* e dieci vallette tra cui Diletta Leotta, Sabrina Salerno e Georgina Rodriguez, *è l'edizione più vista degli ultimi 20 anni*. Ascolti sempre oltre il 52-53% di share e *la finale ha raggiunto addirittura il 60,6%*. Per trovare un Sanremo con più ascolti, dobbiamo tornare al 1995 quando a condurlo fu Pippo Baudo con Anna Falchi e Claudia Koll. Quell'edizione totalizzò una media di oltre il 66% e quasi 17 milioni di spettatori.

Unica pecca del primo Sanremo di Amadeus, sono i bassi valori assoluti (spesso sui 9 milioni di spettatori al posto dei soliti 10) a causa della lunga durata, in quanto, dopo la prima puntata, è finito sempre oltre le 2. Però, come dimostrato da molti siti che si occupano di ascolti e dalle parole del direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta, in sovrapposizione con le precedenti edizioni, Sanremo 2020 ha realizzato tra i 12 ed i 13 milioni di spettatori.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *Festival di Sanremo 2020*, condotto da *Amadeus *con la partecipazione di *Fiorello *e *Tiziano Ferro* e dieci vallette tra cui Diletta Leotta, Sabrina Salerno e Georgina Rodriguez, *è l'edizione più vista degli ultimi 20 anni*. Ascolti sempre oltre il 52-53% di share e *la finale ha raggiunto addirittura il 60,6%*. Per trovare un Sanremo con più ascolti, dobbiamo tornare al 1995 quando a condurlo fu Pippo Baudo con Anna Falchi e Claudia Koll. Quell'edizione totalizzò una media di oltre il 66% e quasi 17 milioni di spettatori.
> 
> Unica pecca del primo Sanremo di Amadeus, sono i bassi valori assoluti (spesso sui 9 milioni di spettatori al posto dei soliti 10) a causa della lunga durata, in quanto, dopo la prima puntata, è finito sempre oltre le 2. Però, come dimostrato da molti siti che si occupano di ascolti e dalle parole del direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta, in sovrapposizione con le precedenti edizioni, Sanremo 2020 ha realizzato tra i 12 ed i 13 milioni di spettatori.



Bravissimi Amadeus e Fiorello!!!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Gianni Ippoliti lancia lo scoop a Unomattina in Famiglia: "Amadeus e Fiorello l'anno prossimo è cosa fatta. Bisognerà vedere se ci sarà il tris":*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Durante l'ultimo monologo di Fiorello si sentiva un boato in studio, era Diodato che già sapeva di aver vinto. *


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Durante l'ultimo monologo di Fiorello si sentiva un boato in studio, era Diodato che già sapeva di aver vinto. *


ahahahaahahah


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Durante l'ultimo monologo di Fiorello si sentiva un boato in studio, era Diodato che già sapeva di aver vinto. *



Fonte? 
Hanno detto che erano i finalisti che festeggiavano


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?
> Hanno detto che erano i finalisti che festeggiavano


L'ho letto sui social, il nome del vincitore si sapeva già mezz'ora prima perchè dopo lo stop al televoto era stato annunciato ai giornalisti, che dovevano scrivere la notizia. SkyTG24 è stato tra i primi ad annunciare il vincitore in anticipo.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ho letto sui social, il nome del vincitore si sapeva già mezz'ora prima perchè dopo lo stop al televoto era stato annunciato ai giornalisti, che dovevano scrivere la notizia. SkyTG24 è stato tra i primi ad annunciare il vincitore in anticipo.



Sky ha detto che non sapevano nulla ed era partito per sbaglio uno dei tre titoli preparati


----------



## Baba (9 Febbraio 2020)

Il più visto degli ultimi 20 anni perché erano presenti i personaggi seguiti dagli adolescenti, che sono appunto più personaggi che musicisti. Gente che non hai mai suonato uno strumento e sa a malapena quali siano le note musicali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

Un festival per una volta non faziosamente politico ma palesemente in direzione LGBT e femminista.
Per me festival indecente. 

- Canzoni ORRIBILI.
- Orari da presa per il culo, per gonfiare lo share, umilianti per chi lavora.
- Personaggi trash che fanno trending su twitter e presa sui bimbominchia.
- LGBT, femminismo e bro-romance ovunque, come dicevo nell'altro topic.
- Amadeus retto solo da Fiorello, ha riso e basta per cinque serate.

Se questo è il meglio che può dare l'Italia in termini di spettacolo, siamo a posto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Un festival per una volta non faziosamente politico* ma palesemente in direzione LGBT e femminista.
> Per me festival indecente.
> 
> - Canzoni ORRIBILI.
> ...


Il rischio c'è stato con il discorso di Roger Waters, censurato all'ultimo. Probabilmente ha parlato male di Salvini e non si voleva mettere in imbarazzo Amadeus, che è un conduttore pop sempre stato lontano dalla politica a differenza di Baglioni e Fazio. 

Come prevedevo al posto del monologo sui migranti, c'è stata la coreografia ambientalista gretina con bambini con le treccine. Comunque Salvini ci ha azzeccato, ha vinto un cantante di sinistra, Diodato che supporta le ONG ed ha firmato il manifesto contro Salvini.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ah ho letto il testo del discorso di Roger Waters. Parla di "minoranze oppresse" e di donne che combattono contro "l'odio e il maschilismo tossico".


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

A me il Festival è piaciuto molto, mi sono schiattato di risate. Amadeus è l'uomo della porta accanto, che è capace di rivolgersi a tutti, dall'operaio che non arriva a fine mese fino al ricco imprenditore. Insomma, il conduttore pop per eccellenza. E lo ha dimostrato anche nelle scelte, televisive, fatte per questo Festival. Il ritorno alle vallette, la presenza di una personalità forte che avrebbe indignato il pubblico di destra come Rula Jebreal e la presenza di Rita Pavone in gara, che è stata al centro di mille polemiche stavolta a sinistra. Presenze condivisibili o meno, ma che fanno tendenza e quindi per gli obiettivi del programma vanno bene. Sul cast di cantanti, anche qui, ha rispettato le tendenze del momento quindi va a gusti. 

Sul palco, invece, Amadeus ha dimostrato delle titubanze nella prima puntata, dove un pò l'emozione dell'Ariston, un pò la presenza di gag costruite malissimo (neanche Fiorello in quel caso è stato eccelso), è stato molto sottotono ed ho trovato tutto molto brutto. Dalla seconda puntata la musica è cambiata, più spazio a Fiorello, meno alle vallette, e si è rivisto l'Amadeus spontaneo e sorridente che si vede in Soliti Ignoti. Fiorello, prima puntata a parte, eccezionale, ha retto tutto lui ed ha messo in ombra Amadeus, ma diciamocelo, chiunque verrebbe messo in ombra da Fiorello. Avete notato, infatti, che Carlo Conti nei suoi Festival metteva tutta gente popolare a co-condurre, ma più incapace di lui tipo Gabriel Garko o Maria De Filippi? Ma è apprezzabile, in ogni caso, l'umiltà di Amadeus di riconoscere sempre in ogni puntata l'importanza della presenza dello showman. Il momento Bugo-Morgan poi ha scritto la storia della tv. Che dire, sono contento veramente per il successo di Amadeus, conduttore che ho sempre amato, e spero solo che se lo conduce il prossimo anno, lo faccia durare di meno perchè effettivamente stare svegli fino alle 2 inoltrate è un'impresa per tutti.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah ho letto il testo del discorso di Roger Waters. Parla di "minoranze oppresse" e di donne che combattono contro "l'odio e il maschilismo tossico".



Si tagliasse la palle, allora. E non ce le rompesse.


----------



## Raryof (9 Febbraio 2020)

Devo dire che prima della "proclamazione" del vincitore Fiorello quando ha raccontato la storiella sul ghiacciolo alla fragola "viola" dei suoi tempi mi ha piegato in due dalle risate, "Non contiene fragola", spettacolare anche quando ha parlato dell'airbag e ha fatto il gesto della mano sulla pancia, è valsa l'attesa, diciamo, peccato che da lì in poi abbiano aggiunto robaccia inutile e incapibile, ma gli ispanici? il tizio Grigolo o come minckia si chiamava?
Fiorello davvero spettacolare, Amadeus ha messo troppa roba dentro questo festival perché voleva essere sicuro di beccarsi una riconferma scontata, ma se l'anno prossimo ripeterà quanto fatto quest'anno flopperà di brutto, il troppo stroppia sempre.
Qualcuno mi spiega come mai il figlio minorenne di Amadeus non sia stato portato via prima della mezzanotte e anzi, era lì fisso fino alle 2 passate? non vale per la Rai questa cosa?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo da Mara Venier su Rai 1!!!!*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Patetica la Lucarelli. Ma se Morgan gli era amico e l'unico "aggancio" per andare a Sanremo è ovvio che Bugo ha deciso di duettare con lui, chi sennò?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo: "Non puoi prevedere se un amico fa casini"*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

La Rai sta talmente santificando Bugo, che lui appare persino infastidito. Fecero la stessa cosa lo scorso anno con Mahmood, dove Ultimo era il nemico per averlo chiamato "ragazzo" LOL. Stavolta il nemico è Morgan, che va dalla D'Urso stasera.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Mara stava dicendo: "_L'applauso è tutto improvvisato, non è la ...._" . Voleva dire la D'Urso? XD


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Bugo ospite a Domenica in prossima settimana.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora Coletta, incredibile. Vuole essere il nuovo Del Noce, è chiaro. La cosa bella è che il Festival l'ha organizzato tutto la De Santis che lo ha preceduto e che è stata fatta fuori a due settimane dall'inizio di Sanremo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Diaco ora che fa la propaganda LGBT per accaparrarsi il nuovo direttore. E pensare che Diaco è stato rimesso in Rai proprio dalla destra, perchè parlò di dittatura gay su RTL.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahah una signora del pubblico, fan di questo Nigiotti, a Domenica in ha appena s****ato la Lucarelli dicendo che sta bene con Tina Cipollari ahahahah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2020)

*Nigiotti a Selvaggia Lucarelli : "Che acidità, fate l'amore di più."
La replica: "Nigiotti risponde così a una donna? Che fatica. A proposito di Sanremo e le donne..". *


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nigiotti a Selvaggia Lucarelli : "Che acidità, fate l'amore di più."
> La replica: "Nigiotti risponde così a una donna? Che fatica. A proposito di Sanremo e le donne..". *


Grande Nigiotti, ho visto tutto in diretta! Lucarelli, dopo aver fatto una critica stupida a Nigiotti, cioè gli ha detto di riposarsi e di tornare tra 2-3 anni manco poi fosse la sua ventesima presenza a Sanremo (che poi se uno va a Sanremo, significa che ne ha bisogno o perchè lo chiede la casa discografica, altrimenti non ci vai). Lui non le ha risposto ed approfittando dei fischi del pubblico, lo ha incitato ad alzare la voce. Subito dopo, è intervenuta una fan di Nigiotti, una sciura di mezz'età, che l'ha paragonata a Tina Cipollari e lei c'è rimasta malissimo ed è rimasta muta in quanto tutto il pubblico era con la signora. Una vera e propria umiliazione, a tal punto che Mara Venier a fine puntata di Domenica in l'ha fatta alzare dalla sedia alla Lucarelli e ha chiesto al pubblico gli applausi come gesto di scuse, ma ormai la figuraccia era fatta. Ma si tratta di una doppia figuraccia, in quanto prima si parlava della Lamborghini che non è venuta dalla Venier, perchè insultata dalla Lucarelli e lei ha fatto finta di non ricordare. Ora lei, che le insulta, mette in mezzo le donne, non sapendo a cosa aggrapparsi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahahah questa me l'ero persa. Pedro durante Sanremo è andato davanti all'Ariston per manifestare contro Amadeus  . Allora faceva sul serio!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello travestito da Maria De Filippi ora ai Soliti Ignoti!*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2020)

*Fiorello ai Soliti Ignoti ha affermato, con la sua ironia, che non farà più Sanremo.*


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2020)

Nel programma "democratico" 8 e mezzo (La7) Massimo Giannini (La Repubblica) parla di un festival bi-partisan e nazionalista, quasi sovranista 

Scanzi (Il Fatto Quotidiano) -Gruber-Giannini tutti uniti contro il festival maschilista di Amadeus: le donne? hanno fatto presenza, potremo parlare di uguaglianza solo quando ce ne sarà una libera di muoversi sul palco come Fiorello.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nel programma "democratico" 8 e mezzo (La7) Massimo Giannini (La Repubblica) parla di un festival bi-partisan e nazionalista, quasi sovranista
> 
> Scanzi (Il Fatto Quotidiano) -Gruber-Giannini tutti uniti contro il festival maschilista di Amadeus: le donne? hanno fatto presenza, potremo parlare di uguaglianza solo quando ce ne sarà una libera di muoversi sul palco come Fiorello.



Scanzi non lo facevo così... mamma mia se mi è sceso...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nel programma "democratico" 8 e mezzo (La7) Massimo Giannini (La Repubblica) parla di un festival bi-partisan e nazionalista, quasi sovranista
> 
> Scanzi (Il Fatto Quotidiano) -Gruber-Giannini tutti uniti contro il festival maschilista di Amadeus: le donne? hanno fatto presenza, potremo parlare di uguaglianza solo quando ce ne sarà una libera di muoversi sul palco come Fiorello.


Ahahahah, e pensare che qua dentro in molti pensiamo invece il contrario. Forse si aspettavano il pippone sull'immigrazione, che in realtà c'è stato da parte della conduttrice albanese, che però ha elogiato l'Italia, ci ha ringraziato ed ha parlato dei migranti albanesi finiti in Italia. Magari volevano che ci insultasse, da anti-italiani quali sono sti giornalai. E c'è stato anche il momento dedicato a Greta Thunberg, poi la Jebreal alla prima. Eh niente, poveri sinistroidi, chissà cosa sognavano...

Intanto con questi numeri sono costretti a confermare Amadeus ed il loro idolo Cattelan sta talmente rosicando, che ad ogni promo del suo programma mette in mezzo Sanremo ed è andato persino all'Ariston.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scanzi non lo facevo così... mamma mia se mi è sceso...



Rincitrullito da Travaglio...


----------

